# lexapro



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

i am going to start lexapro next week... wish me luck








ever heard of dr getting better with an ssri? i am kind of reluctant to take it, but I think i have touched bottom...


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

yesyes said:


> i am going to start lexapro next week... wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on lexapro but weaned myself off. It did help with the panic attacks but made the dp worse at times. The panic attacks were unbearable so I stayed on it until they became manageable. Everyone is different so dont get discouraged


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Lexapro is working pretty good for me


----------

